# Looking for cool, dessert themed town names!



## Bear_Crossing (Oct 26, 2013)

I reset my town a couple days ago and I wanted to find a brand new town  name that was themed around sweets and desserts. I am thinking of Pudding.
Suggestions would be great!
Also, let me know on what you think of the name Pudding for a town!


----------



## Neli (Oct 26, 2013)

Pudding
Tiramis?
Creme
Eclair
Fudge
Napoleon 
Hazel
Strudel
Pie
Cake


----------



## Silverpine (Oct 26, 2013)

Ooooh, what a sweet idea!  Here's a few more ideas:

Sorbet
Flan
Cupcake
Sugar
Fudge


----------



## J087 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cr?me br?l?e. Enough said. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

PaPuDing


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 26, 2013)

Sticky
Br?l?e
Banoffee 
Pie 
Curd


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 26, 2013)

Pudding or  purin sounds nice ^-^
Creame 
Candy
Caramel
Jelly
Toffee
Custard
Berri/berry


----------



## Retro Rider (Oct 26, 2013)

Gum Drops

ChocoRock

Well...that's all I got, and Pudding isn't a bad name :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 26, 2013)

These are all cool ideas!  I have a few suggestions.
Cobbler
Merengue (as in lemon merengue pie, and if it can fit)
Ginger (you can make it gingerbread or gingersnap if it'll fit!)
Frosting
Icing
Cr?me/Cream
Cupcake
Most of the ideas I have in mind have been mentioned already, but if I think of more I'll definitely edit this post!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Br?l?e is cute!


----------



## clovetic (Oct 26, 2013)

I like cake, tiramisu and sundae


----------



## Gladtobemom (Oct 26, 2013)

Puddington (happens to be an actual village name in England, right near the Welsh border.  It's a darling town, too.  Has a large village green where they have massive parties.   I was there for a huge water party/barbecue in 1982.   They set up a massive slip-n  slide and we got to slide around and get all wet.  The town also has huge amounts of flowers and pretty gardens.  When the Peonies are blooming it's just unbelievably pretty.


----------



## Touko (Oct 26, 2013)

My town is Tiramisu, you could use that.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 26, 2013)

I like Sundae. 

Town motto: Every day is a fun day in Sundae


----------



## beffa (Oct 26, 2013)

i like frosting c:


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 26, 2013)

One that I had contemplated for my town is Marzipan. I think it sounds cute, but I haven't ever really had marzipan, and I feel like it would force me to make a cute town.


----------



## mrreow (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Marzipan is an adorable town name *-*


----------



## Laurina (Oct 26, 2013)

I like Macaroon. 

Some other ones I like:
Ladyfingers
Toffee
Shortcake
Jellyroll
Cobbler
Tiramisu


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 26, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> I like Macaroon.
> 
> Some other ones I like:
> Ladyfingers
> ...



Macaroon is really cute!  I love that one.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 26, 2013)

OP: I do like the name Pudding. It has a whimsical feel to it


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

Macaroon (or whatever spelling variation you use)


----------



## deardeer (Oct 26, 2013)

as some people have already said, I think macaroon sounds cute

Also parfait??


----------



## Brendino (Oct 26, 2013)

The first one that I thought of was Parfait, since it's both a dessert and the word for 'perfect' in French.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here are ten names that would be cute. They're all related to sweets and desserts. 

Br?l?e
Parfait
Tiramisu
Savarin
Sorbet
?clair
Cannoli
Uiro
Suama
Manju


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Oct 26, 2013)

Mille-Feuille
Mont Blanc
Madeleine
Castella
Macaroon

Sorry! Only ones i can think of so far...


----------



## Lassy (Oct 27, 2013)

Marzipan is a really good name :3
Btw, people br?l?e by it self means "burnt" you want to have town called burnt? XD
Cr?me br?l?e is the dessert, which means burnt cream.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 27, 2013)

Gumball
Sundae (Love that one)
Cheesecake
Gumdrop
Rocky Road


----------



## Amyy (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorbet is a nice name


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 27, 2013)

I like marzipan. Rocky Road?


----------



## Mao (Oct 27, 2013)

Cocoa? I was going to do this but I didn't think of it at the time D:


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you guys all so much!
I never expected so many people to tell me so many awesome sounding dessert town names!
I've decided to go with Parfait and I've found an great town!


----------



## deardeer (Oct 27, 2013)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Thank you guys all so much!
> I never expected so many people to tell me so many awesome sounding dessert town names!
> I've decided to go with Parfait and I've found an great town!



Woop woop, good luck getting started with Parfait!


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 27, 2013)

(My villagers are based off of sweet-things! Caramel (mayor), Truffely and Chocola!)

I always thought that Milkyway as a good name. Isn't it meant to be 8 characters or smaller?


EDIT: Oh wait, you've already thought of a name. Congrats then!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations!  That's a really *sweet* town name.   Good luck!


----------



## Ida (Oct 27, 2013)

Mazarin?


----------



## pengutango (Oct 27, 2013)

Ooh! I'm curious who your villagers are gonna be, since if it's dessert themed, are your villagers gonna be related to that (like Merengue for instance)?


----------



## katie. (Oct 27, 2013)

How have you guy failed to mention the cutest of dessert themed town names - Pancakes!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm going to try my best to get food themed villagers or villagers with their name based around a food, such as Merengue, Carmen, Apple (she looks like an apple herself ), Cookie, Marshal (I heard he was a marshmallow squirrel?)


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

I think that's a great idea. I heard Marshal was for marshmallow as well. Merengue is a must. 
If you go for apple you should also go for Tangy since she's pretty much an orange.

A few other villager ideas:
Sprinkle would fit quite well.
Zucker.
Bonbon.
Mint.
Maple (reminds me of maple syrup and her catchphrase is honey)


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherryville
Sundae Times (Lawl not sure that would fit but ahh well)
Pudding
Angel delight (again not sure it would fit)
x3


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Oct 28, 2013)

So, I reset my town once more because my old map annoyed me, and I got a character I've loved forever, MERENGUE!
Seriously, I've always wanted Merengue. I'll probably keep this town, now.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

Hooray! Congratulations on getting Merengue. She will fit your town perfectly! Good luck on everything else. Hopefully I've be able to check out your dream town someday c:


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. 
And of course! I know that some of the food villagers I want will be hard to get, but hey, I'll try


----------

